# karpfen in meck-pomm



## GrobeLeberwurst (14. Mai 2008)

hi..

kennt jemand von euch gute seen in m-v?


----------



## StB76 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Zweedorfer See bei Boizenburg 
da geht immer was


----------



## Blanck (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Über MeckPom steht ja nun wirklich echt viel im Netz!!!!!!!#q


----------



## Zanderlui (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

melzer see bei röbel


----------



## GrobeLeberwurst (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

kennt sich vielleicht jemand in der schweriner umgebung aus?


----------



## GrobeLeberwurst (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*



Blanck schrieb:


> Über MeckPom steht ja nun wirklich echt viel im Netz!!!!!!!#q


 
ach echt?wie komm ich denn ins internet??:v#q


----------



## H2Ofreund (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Im Bereich Schwerin kannst du Karpfen im Faulen See (dort meist kleinere Exemplare um die 60 cm Länge) oder im Pinnower See (hier ist eine gesonderte Angelberechtigung notwendig - die LAV Jahreskarte allein reicht nicht aus) angeln.


----------



## GrobeLeberwurst (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

jo danke..hast dieses jahr schon angesessen?

schon mal den settiner see in göhren ausprobiert?


----------



## H2Ofreund (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Im Faulen See habe ich in diesem Jahr schon 3 Karpfen gefangen. Ich angle da aber nicht oft, da ich im Schweriner See ein Boot habe und dieses meist nutze. Allerdings gibt es im Schweriner See sehr wenig Karpfen und es lohnt sich nicht die geziehlt zu beangeln. Im Pinnower See habe ich noch nie selbst geangelt, weiß aber vom anderen Leuten, dass dort viele (auch große Karpfen) drin sind. (keine Lust extra für die Karte zu löhnen, wenn ich da vielleicht 5 mal im Jahr angeln würde) Im Pinnower See war ich auch schon öfters baden und hatte dort schon mehrfach größere Karpfen stehen sehen. Den Settiner See habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

hi versuchs doch mal am gr. oder kleinen varchentiner see da war ich auch schon .Habe da schöne karpfen bis 12pfund rausgeholt  und der see hat einen mäßigen bestand an karpfen es wurden aber auch wieder satzkarpfen reingesetzt .Der Varchentiner ist nur 10km von meinen hausgewässer entfernt(Müritz).MFG fisherman1990 petri heil und stramme schnüre


----------



## Zanderlui (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

ich kann nur den kiever see empfehlen.war mal ein aal und karpfen aufzuchtsgewässer und der ist nun frei gegeben!!!ein super geheimtipp-40pfund sind schon mal geknackt worden!!!liegt auch nur 20km von der müritz entfernt!!!


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

hi nochmal zanderluiwo liegt denn der kiever see denn der name sagt mir echt nix .Du sagtest der see ist freigegeben, als LAV oder als was?Aber ich denke mal den varchentiner see kennst du ?!Bin zwar noch anfänger ,hab erst vor 1,5 jahren damit angefangen,aber konnte schon ein paar gute karpfen rausholen . War auch schon aufn jabelschen see gewesen aber konnte da noch nix rausholen .MFG fisherman1990 petri heil und stramme schnüre


----------



## nairolf (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

hi, ich hoffe es ist niht schlimm wenn ich das hier rein schreibe, aber kennt sich jemand gut am Mirower see  aus?
Und an den Umliegnden vom Mirower..
(Also für Karpfen und Hecht,Zander ,Aal)


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

hallo, tut mir leid kann dir nicht helfen hättest du gesagt von der müritz oder umliegende gewässer dann ja . Aber wenn du auf hecht ,zander und aal gehen willst dann versuchs doch mal aufn kölpinsee mein zweites hausgewässer kann ich dir empfehlen da sind viele kleine hechte aber auch sehr große exemplare drin und einen guten bestand an Aalen. Mit zander ist da aber nicht so doll.Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.MFG fisherman1990 petri heil und stramme schnüre


----------



## Zanderlui (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

@fishermann

also den varchentiner see kenne ich zum beispiel nicht!!!weiß nicht zu wem der kiever gehört.bekommst du ne karte ohne in einem verein zu sein einfach so für.wenn du von röbel aus nach kieve fährst und dann durchs dorf durch richtung glambecksee genau gegenüber ist der kiever see den sieht man auch schon in kieve vom dorf aus den see...die elde fließt dort durch musst mal bei google earth gucken!!!


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Ah danke jetzt weiß ich wo . Der varchentiner ist richtung Stavenhagen abzweig deven/sorgenlos wenn dir das was sagt und dann über die dörfer und dann bist schon da so zu sagen.Der see gehört den LAV dafür hab ich ne karte.


----------



## nairolf (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

@ Fischermann1990
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja beim Angeln
werde am Mirower See sein
Schwarzer see
Großer und kleiner granzower see


----------



## Fisherman1990 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Ja vielleicht bin aber eher auf der müritz tätig . Denn wünsch ich dir petri heil und stramme schnüre.Und lass mir noch ein paar fische drin . MFG fisherman1990


----------



## nairolf (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Das werde ich ganz bestimmt.
Petri


----------



## Fisherman1990 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

@nairolfhast du nicht geschrieben das du heute schon im urlaub bist also in  mirow und sder wann soll es bei dir losgehen . na denn noch viel spaß petri heil und stramme schnüre


----------



## nairolf (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Ja wir fahren heude nacht^^  Wo Angelst du denn sonst noch außer müritz see.Also ich hole mir eine Karte fürn Mirower aber dann kann ich noch an 20 andern seen angeln


----------



## Fisherman1990 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Ja hab ich schon in deinem thread gelesen .Wie gesagt die müritz ist mein hausgewässer da angel ich hauptsächkich auf Barsch,Aal Hecht und auf Aalqupen .Ja und sonst aufn Kölpinsee auch auf hecht und barsch.Und dann noch aufn jabelschen see und aufn varchentiner see wo ich ab und an mal meine karpfen fange . MFG  fisherman1990petri heil und stramme schnüre


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> hi nochmal zanderluiwo liegt denn der kiever see denn der name sagt mir echt nix .Du sagtest der see ist freigegeben, als LAV oder als was?Aber ich denke mal den varchentiner see kennst du ?!Bin zwar noch anfänger ,hab erst vor 1,5 jahren damit angefangen,aber konnte schon ein paar gute karpfen rausholen . War auch schon aufn jabelschen see gewesen aber konnte da noch nix rausholen .MFG fisherman1990 petri heil und stramme schnüre


 
Nabend ,

Der Kiever See gehört zu den Sondergewässern der Müritzfischer. Früher war das mal ein Aufzuchtgewässer mit extrem guten Bestand. Vor 3-4 Jahren wurde der See zum angeln freigegeben. In der ersten Zeit hat man auch sehr gut gefangen. Mitlerweile hat der Fischer aber dieses Gewässer radikal leer gefischt. Allein letzten Winter hatte er 4 Züge gemacht. Der Bestand ist def. im Keller. Dazu kommt noch das seid nem knappen viertel Jahr ein neuer Landeigentümer am Kiever See sein Unwesen treibt. Die Angelstellen die an seinem Land liegen dürfen nicht mehr mit dem Auto angefahren werden. Zudem sind ihm Zelte oder ähnliches ein Dorn im Auge. Der Mann macht nur Stess.
Der Gipfel sind allerdings die Preise 150 , 50 , 25 € / Jahr , Woche , Tag . Und das für ein totes Karpfengewässer.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

@gunnarDanke für deinen beitrag wollte nämlich noch mehr über den see erfahren.Denn bleib ich nämlich bei meinen karpfengewässer und zwar den varchentiner see .Aus welchen bereich von M/V kommst du denn wenn ich mal fragen darf.Wünsch dir noch einen schönen abend Petri heil und stramme schnüre MFG fisherman1990


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*



> Aus welchen bereich von M/V kommst du denn wenn ich mal fragen darf.


Röbel solltest du ja kennen................


----------



## Fisherman1990 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

@Gunnar Natürlich kenn ich röbel ist ja gleich um die ecke . Du bist bestimmt karpfenangler wo angelst du denn deine karpfen (ich denke mal in röbel und umgebung )?Gruß aus waren MFG fisherman1990


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Nabend,

Nun wohn ich erst seit 3 Jahren hier. Bis jetzt hab ich hier die Sonder /Spezialgewässer unsicher gemacht. Vorher war ich in der Goldberger/ Plauer Ecke unterwegs. Dort hab ich an den Vereingewässern die Karpfen geärgert.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Na ich bin zwar auch karpfenangler aber nur für die Angelkarte müritz plau und des LAV .Angle aber auf karpfen lieber im LAV d.h. varchentiner see und kargower hofsee wenn dir die seen was sagen.Bin aber auch auf meinen Hausgewässer tätig um großbarsche zu jagen und ein paar gute hechte . Will im august wieder los aufn varchentiner see um ein paar karpfen zu ärgern mal gucken was dabei rauskommt .MFG fisherman1990


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Der  Varchentiner See und der Kargower Hofsee hab ich noch nicht auf meiner Liste. Das im Varchentiner der Bestand gut sein soll hab ich auch schon gehört. Den werd ich mir auch mal vornehmen.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Moin,Also an den beiden seen fange ich hauptsächlich meine karpfen , d.h wenn ich die zeit zum karpfenangeln habe .Werde z.B dieses wochenende mal zum varchentiner fahren um ein paar karpfen zu ärgern .Welche Angelkarte beziehst du denn ich habe nämlich die vom LAV und von der müritz plau gmbh . Vielleicht kannst ja mal ein trip zum varchentiner starten werde ja denn noch berichten was am wochenende rausgekommen ist .MFG Fisherman1990


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Nabend,

Aus dem LAV bin ich raus. In der Müritzregion hab ich die Karte für alle Sondergewässer. Da ist der gr. Varchentiener nicht mit dabei. Kennst du dich am großen Varchentiner gut aus? Würde mir gern mal die Lage vor Ort anschauen und kann da Hilfe immer gut gebrauchen. Vieleicht können wir später da auch mal zusammen los....................


----------



## Fisherman1990 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Tach schön,Wie ich schon erwähnte angel ich da meine Karpfen war aber höchstens erst 3 mal da denn i bin noch anfänger habe erst vor nen guten jahr damit angefangen und die zeit dafür habe auch nur beschränkt.Habe bisher auch erst 2 karpfen dort gefangen war aber mit nem bekannten da hin .Tja und der Varchentiner ist vom LAV d.h die karte beziehst du nicht.Du sagtest du hast die sondergewässer warst du denn schon mal am mühlensee bei jabel . Der see hat einen guten karpfenbestand wollte da auch schon mal angeln bloß ich habe ja keine erlaubnis dafür und die tageskarte ist bestimmt auch ziemlich teuer ?MFG fisherman1990


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Nabend,

Mühlensee kenn ich , hab da ne Weile geangelt. Der Bestand an Klein und mittelgroßen Karpfen ist io.Kapitale sind fast nicht vorhanden. Der See ist starkverkrautet, ohne Boot läuft da nicht viel.

Welcher Varchentiner ist vom LAV? Der Große oder der Kleine? Nach meiner Kenntnis nur der Kleine. Gut möglich das der Große auch mit der LAV-Karte beangelt werden darf.Ansonsten hat aber so viel wie ich weis am großen der Fischer die Hand drauf.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

@Gunnar Ich habe mir gerade mal die Karte vom LAV angesehen und da steht drauf Gr. und kl. Varchentiner see.Also ich darf aufn gr. und aufn kleinen angeln.Ich habe widerum gehört das man aufn mühlensee nicht mit boot rauf darf.Weißt du denn wie teuer (ne tageskarte ist von den sondergewässern).MFG fisherman1990


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

*Es gibt kein Bootsverbot!!*

Nach Preisen hier schauen, "runterrollen"
bis Sondergewässer
http://www.mueritzfischer.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=69

33. Mühlensee25,00 €50,00 €70,00 €80,00 €90,00 €
*                     1. Tag  **1. Wo.  **2. Wo   **3. Wo.  **4. Wo.*

*Jahreskarte =155 €*


----------



## Fisherman1990 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

@GunnarIch bedanke mich bei dir für die preisauflistung.Ich hatte das ja nur gehört mit dem bootsverbot , aber du musst es ja besser wissen weil du die karte ja besitzt.Das was ich geschrieben habe hast gelesen das du aufn großen bzw. auch aufn kleinen varchentiner see angeln darfst. Mal gucken was das wochenende bringt wollte ja mit nem bekannten los auf karpfen .Mfg fisherman1990


----------



## Fisherman1990 (8. August 2008)

*AW: karpfen in meck-pomm*

Hey leute ,
Keiner da, der los auf karpfen war#c oder darüber was berichten kann.

Schade !!!


----------

